# Turinabol Cycle log.



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright fellas, going to do a cycle log of my oral tbol only cycle.

This is my first cycle been training for 2 years just about.

Age - 28.

Height - 6, 2

Weight - 186.5 lbs

Bodyfat - 15% ish

ideally would like to have started with lower bodyfat but I'm not prepared to as I'd look like peter crouch.

7 weeks Tbol 60mg per day.

pct - nolva 20/20/20

I have taurine on hand incase of any bad pumps, a blood pressure monitor and some celery seed extract which I will take throughout cycle to stop blood pressure getting too high.

Looking to gain some solid keepable lean mass, anything over 9/10 lbs would be brilliant.

Diet will be 10% over maintenance kcals so about 3,500 per day

200+ protein

90+ fats

and the rest with carbs.

Have just taken 6 x 10mg tabs in one go and feel like the hulk my shirt just popped open (haaaa just kidding)

Don't expect anything for a couple of weeks so will keep you all updated!

*Edit*

Pics on page 7

Cycle finished - +16.5lbs gained

1 inch on arms

1 inch on calves

Fat had stayed the same not a big increase anyway.

More than happy with how it went.

Just on nolva for pct now but I feel fine.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

keen!

what lab?

do before and after pics!im looking into this vs var just the libido that worrys me!


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Renvex labs mate.

Nothing happening yet except I Feel a liitle more 'alert' for this time of a morning.

First time training later since I started, hope I can get a nice little placebo effect ??


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome mate, looks like I'm gonna be running the same cycle as you when I return from holiday, so will def be keen to see how you get on. What sort of exercise will you be doing , just lifting weights?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Awesome mate, looks like I'm gonna be running the same cycle as you when I return from holiday, so will def be keen to see how you get on. What sort of exercise will you be doing , just lifting weights?


Just training with heavy weights mate. No cardio as I'm looking for as much gains as poss.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Although if I fall victim to the dreaded shin pumps I imagine training calves might be very/too painful

We'll see


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

7 week oral only cycle not wise. I did a 7 week tbol only cycle 80mg per day 2 years ago and by week 6 I had no sex drive what so ever and recovery was far more problematic than my recent 20 weeks cycle.

I looked good though...

Also your PCT is not good enough. Clomid required and HCG throughout cycle.


----------



## sx28 (Jul 28, 2014)

Good to know I'm not the only one mate I'm currently on week 4 of 80mg per day and my sex drive is shot!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sx28 said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one mate I'm currently on week 4 of 80mg per day and my sex drive is shot!


Silly boy. Get some testosterone or proviron.


----------



## sx28 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm on test E as well, 500mg per week - still nothing! Was under the impression it takes a few weeks to kick in though, or should I have noticed the libido effects straight away?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> 7 week oral only cycle not wise. I did a 7 week tbol only cycle 80mg per day 2 years ago and by week 6 I had no sex drive what so ever and recovery was far more problematic than my recent 20 weeks cycle.
> 
> I looked good though...
> View attachment 158634
> ...


Interesting mate. I did a lot of research as much as I could and a lot of people saying it increased there sex drive and they recovered no problems on just nolva.

Everybody is different though I know.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Infact search for tbol sex drive, I'd say its 50:50 split of people saying it increased or decreased with some not noticing a difference???

Doesn't half confuse you! ??


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

1878 said:


> Infact search for tbol sex drive, I'd say its 50:50 split of people saying it increased or decreased with some not noticing a difference???
> 
> Doesn't half confuse you! ??


Your natural test shuts down and you're not replacing it with any significant androgens because tbol is far more more anabolic than it is androgenic. Just get some proviron mate and you'll be good.

People may recover well from just nolva. It's only a short cycle you might even recover well without PCT but if you're going to take risks (by taking AAS in the first place) why not go about it the safest way possible?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sx28 said:


> I'm on test E as well, 500mg per week - still nothing! Was under the impression it takes a few weeks to kick in though, or should I have noticed the libido effects straight away?


For me usually in the second week I notice sex drive increase. Are you taking an AI? (adex aromasin?)


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Your natural test shuts down and you're not replacing it with any significant androgens because tbol is far more more anabolic than it is androgenic. Just get some proviron mate and you'll be good.
> 
> People may recover well from just nolva. It's only a short cycle you might even recover well without PCT but if you're going to take risks (by taking AAS in the first place) why not go about it the safest way possible?


Yes mate just planned to get my feet wet with this cycle and introduction to aas.

Sound mate will look into getting some and clomid. Just seemed a little overkill to use the pct protocol that would be used for 12 week multicompound cycle. Again I did research this and the amount of conflicting answers is enough to make you want to give up ??.


----------



## sx28 (Jul 28, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> For me usually in the second week I notice sex drive increase. Are you taking an AI? (adex aromasin?)


I hadn't been mate as was advised not to but started my adex this week - hopefully should start seeing a difference! Getting bloods done today so will see where i'm at


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

1878 said:


> Yes mate just planned to get my feet wet with this cycle and introduction to aas.
> 
> Sound mate will look into getting some and clomid. Just seemed a little overkill to use the pct protocol that would be used for 12 week multicompound cycle. Again I did research this and the amount of conflicting answers is enough to make you want to give up ??.


It doesn't matter how many compounds you are taking, a shut down is a shut down. Its worth investing the extra cash and doing things as safely as possible as I said.

Good luck with the cycle anyway mate.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just did shoulders in the gym, got my usual couple of reps better than last session, which I'll put down to proper nutrition and rest since my last shoulders session. One thing I did notice though was I'm usually the type of fella who loses a rep each set, you know first set 7 reps then second set can only push 6 out etc, well today I pushed a good 7,7,7,7 out on side raises which has never happened before? So pretty pleased with that.

Now got home from the gym and decided to mop the kitchen floor (as you do) so bent over a bit whilst doing it for 5/10 mins and I'm almost 100% sure I just got a back pump. Couldn't be anything else, not painful but I can imagine doing squats will be a killer, but then I'm only in my 2nd day of the cycle so is it not too early for all that?

Anyway probs going to take the taurine before my gym sessions just in case, how much do you recommend to take to get rid of the pumps anyone?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

did arms last night, I was absolutely on the money. Focus was sky high and felt amazing, hit the top of my rep range on almost eveything so increased weight on almost all exercises, so everything was a PB, but then again most weeks are as I just got for progressive overload and to beat every workout from the week before, last night was different though, I usually get a rep or 2 at the most.

No sides, no headaches so far, no nauesa, libido has increased a tad.

One other major thing I've noticed it recovery, usually I get bad doms with my triceps after I train arms and this morning it's barely noticeable.

The worst doms I always get is after training legs and thats today so will let you know how I get on.

This is day 4 of the cycle but today is the day I weigh myself!

Last saturday I was 186.5 lbs, without AAS eating 3500 kcals I would've expected to have gained 0.5lbs - 1lbs MAX.

Weight this morning is 189.5 lbs, so 3 lbs gain.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Good stuff mate, usually get doms on triceps the 2nd day after training them which I find weird. Leg doms seem to hang around for a couple of days so maybe caused by lack of stretching for me.

When are you taking the tbol n still all in one go?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah mate my doms usually peaks 2 days after which I always found strange, but I know today that its not going to be there tomorrow, its hardly noticeable.

I'm splitting it up now mate, 3 x 10mg tabs when i wake up around 7am and then 3 x 10mg in the evening sometime.


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

Interested in a test/tbol cycle. Will be following. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

How you getting on with this mate? Any progress/sides yet?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mixed views on turinabol cycles and what should accompany it.

1) Nolva for PCT

or

2) Clomid for PCT

or

3) Nolva or Clomid for PCT AND take Prov all the way through the cycle.

Hell'a confusing!


----------



## jarane123 (May 22, 2014)

You getting any sides yet


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright gents.

It's going great. Weigh in day today. Been eating at 10% surplus as you know so around 3500 kcals for me.

Weight as of 5 mins ago is 197 lbs ?????? that's a whopping increase of 7.5 lbs in a week! Over half a stone! ??

Weights are going up although not much about 5kg on compounds this week, expecting more strength to kick in hopefully this week.

Side - only one side to report, back pumps!!! Killers when these kick in, I'm an electrician by day and bending over to change a socket or something is a killer. Taurine does take the edge of it in the gym though.

No other sides to report, libido no change at all, still a horny **** ??.

I've change my workout schedule aswell to a push pull legs so I'm hitting everything every 5th day (on off on off on repeat)?? instead of every 7 days! Gotta get them gainzzzz!

Had a bit of trouble getting the rest of my tbol from my source as only had one tub and he said the other 2 be in next week, the. He says he can't get it in time!!! But it's all sorted now thankfully.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow good going so far mate. Lbs might be water weight. Back of hold now so gonna look to start my cycle soon, have everything ready just need to pick a good time n tell the missus my plans ;-). Gonna follow PPL like you. Never done that yet did stronglifts then straight into bb split but looking forward to this.

How many days you in so far?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Wow good going so far mate. Lbs might be water weight. Back of hold now so gonna look to start my cycle soon, have everything ready just need to pick a good time n tell the missus my plans ;-). Gonna follow PPL like you. Never done that yet did stronglifts then straight into bb split but looking forward to this.
> 
> How many days you in so far?


11th day today mate so looking for some strength kicking in this week.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

just had my first comment off someone, girlfriends sister just came in and said, you're looking beefy have you been on the steds :sneaky2: didnt know where to look, obvs she was joking but she couldn't have been more on the money if she tried :cursing:

need some advice on what to do with my diet, I was on 3490 kcals last week, now off this I gained 7.5 lbs, not all muscle admittedly I don't think, now I'm 197 lbs my 'new' maintenance + 10% surplus is 3629 kcals.

Shall I up kcals or keep them at 3490?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> just had my first comment off someone, girlfriends sister just came in and said, you're looking beefy have you been on the steds :sneaky2: didnt know where to look, obvs she was joking but she couldn't have been more on the money if she tried :cursing:
> 
> need some advice on what to do with my diet, I was on 3490 kcals last week, now off this I gained 7.5 lbs, not all muscle admittedly I don't think, now I'm 197 lbs my 'new' maintenance + 10% surplus is 3629 kcals.
> 
> Shall I up kcals or keep them at 3490?


Does your missus know you're taking steds then? For cals I personally would leave them as they are for another week and see what happens. If you put on more than 2lbs then I'd definitely say you were gaining. Upto you mate maybe go by the mirror n not the scales?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Got any progress pics mate?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Does your missus know you're taking steds then? For cals I personally would leave them as they are for another week and see what happens. If you put on more than 2lbs then I'd definitely say you were gaining. Upto you mate maybe go by the mirror n not the scales?


Yes mate she knows, only told her the other day but she knew I was looking into it, she just looks at it as I'm cheating and She thinks I'm gonna blow up like ronnie Coleman or suin ??,

Yeh might keep kcals the same for a week. Then see were I am at next Saturday.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Got any progress pics mate?


Not yet mate, only in 12th day, will post some at the end of cycle if I think they warrant it.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Learnt something today, after squats do not even attempt to perform romanian deadlifts, the back pumps will and did absolutely kill me.

You won't understand until you experience them, leg curls it was then! Such a relief to lie down lol!

Massive strength increase on leg press. Made up.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

hi buddy, ive recently ditched tbol for dbol. im in your boat but im carrying more mass, and tbol was way to dry for my liking. i think if you want to add mass, get on the Dbol, then when your cutting, use the tbol (its more like winstrol with dry gains).


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

cuggster said:


> hi buddy, ive recently ditched tbol for dbol. im in your boat but im carrying more mass, and tbol was way to dry for my liking. i think if you want to add mass, get on the Dbol, then when your cutting, use the tbol (its more like winstrol with dry gains).


Don't mind dry gains mate, can't be bothered with water bloat from dbol tbh and don't want it to be too obvious that I'm on. Quality lean mass is what im after.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Did push day tonight in the gym tonight. (Chest,shoulders, triceps)

Only got a pb on bench didn't I! So strength is definately starting to kick in ??????????


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Did push day tonight in the gym tonight. (Chest,shoulders, triceps)
> 
> Only got a pb on bench didn't I! So strength is definately starting to kick in ??????????


Awesome, what was the pb then?


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

I ran it at 80mg ED for 8 Weeks at the start of the year. My manhood was more than alright and put on ~2.5KG.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Awesome, what was the pb then?


Nothing to shout about mate but for me it was a great milestone that looked so far away at one point and something I thought I'd never get.

The magical 2 plates each side. 100kg


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

1878 said:


> Nothing to shout about mate but for me it was a great milestone that looked so far away at one point and something I thought I'd never get.
> 
> The magical 2 plates each side. 100kg


A PB is still a good achievement nomatter the weight. It shows improvement


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Nothing to shout about mate but for me it was a great milestone that looked so far away at one point and something I thought I'd never get.
> 
> The magical 2 plates each side. 100kg


That's a great milestone mate I'm miles off that. I hear the chest starts to properly grow at 100kg too


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> That's a great milestone mate I'm miles off that. I hear the chest starts to properly grow at 100kg too


Thanks mate. It's a good feeling. And this time last year I was stuck on 27.5kg each side for 5 reps, The bar actually came back down on me last year as I was trying to push for a 6th rep lol! Used to Look at the guys benching 40 each side in awe thinking I'd never get that. Lol hard work and staying consistant pays off. And a little help from tbol hehe

Weigh in day tomorrow, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Upto 198 3/4 lbs today. A gain from last week of 1.75 lbs. Think I'll bump kcals up a little this week. 50-100 extra per day.

So I'm at 18th day today and total weight gain is 12.25 lbs!! And strength increasing nicely. DIdn't expect this much weigh gain tbh but I don't look bloated and my t shirts don't fit me. so I'm happy enough.

Back pumps are getting worse though. I can just about get through 1 set of anything that uses lower back even taurine isn't helping now. Yesterday I did t bar rows followed by Yates rows. Wasn't happening. Was very painful by the time I got to Yates rows. Had to change to chest supported rows instead.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Good work mate, never tried tbol but tempted to try it after reading this. Thats a hell of a weight gain, id expect it on dbol test deca etc bit not dry gains. Interested to see whats keepable etc. Sometimes I know im holding water but appear pretty dry (not sure whats going on there lol)


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

lew007 said:


> Good work mate, never tried tbol but tempted to try it after reading this. Thats a hell of a weight gain, id expect it on dbol test deca etc bit not dry gains. Interested to see whats keepable etc. Sometimes I know im holding water but appear pretty dry (not sure whats going on there lol)


I know mate bit weird really. As I was looking for about 8/9 lbs over 7 weeks. I'm into my 3rd week and well surpassed that! It did cross my mind that the tbol could maybe be dbol but I don't look bloated and the strength is more subtle than what dbol would give me so I dunno and the infamous back pumps associated with tbol are there good style. Was using renvex labs tbol @ 10mg per tablet but source couldn't get any of the same so that's now ran out and I'm using med-tech tbol which are 15mg tablets.

3,600 kcals for the next week and some heavy training!!!!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey mate how's it going? I started my cycle yesterday same as you 60mg a day of renvex tbol. Been taking it twice a day, but read that you take all in one go? Haven't "felt" Anything yet but prob too early. Has your BP been ok so far?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Upto 200lbs this morning. A gain from last week of 1.25lbs. Getting comments when I see friends or family now all the time believe it or not. 'God you're getting big' etc haha!

I mentioned that I changed labs to med tech from renvex as source couldn't get anymore, and I've got a feeling that these aren't as strong or not dosed properly. Strength is still increasing but not with the same feeling as when I was taking renvex so think I'm going to bump upto 80mg per day with the med tech ones.

Back pumps still stopping me from doing any deadlifts/Yates rows etc.

had a niggly little injury right at the top of my quad feels like where the muscle connects into the hip joint. Been working through it hoping it would go away, only really bothers me on squats but it's getting progressively worse. Only managed 1 set of squats yesterday and had to stop, did leg press and leg extensions instead but proper ****ed me off as squats are my staple and I feel like I'm cheating myself if I don't do them.

But going to have to lay off them for a bit while this heals or I'll do some permenant damage I think.

I'm not messing but all my clothes just don't fit me anymore, which is a pain in the **** ?? as I need to go buy more clothes and could do without that!

Recovery is amazing all round though really, hitting pb's and not sore at all the next day.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Hey mate how's it going? I started my cycle yesterday same as you 60mg a day of renvex tbol. Been taking it twice a day, but read that you take all in one go? Haven't "felt" Anything yet but prob too early. Has your BP been ok so far?


Renvex was some good **** mate! Good stuff. I've been splitting mine 30mg am, 30mg pm. First thing I 'felt' was the back pumps after about 3/4 days I believe! Blood pressure is slightly up on what it was, well the top line is the bottom line has stayed the same! 137/74 when I last checked a couple of days ago. Been taking celery extract everyday though, along with vitamin d and omega oils, which all should help.

Good luck mate let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Upto 200lbs this morning. A gain from last week of 1.25lbs. Getting comments when I see friends or family now all the time believe it or not. 'God you're getting big' etc haha!
> 
> I mentioned that I changed labs to med tech from renvex as source couldn't get anymore, and I've got a feeling that these aren't as strong or not dosed properly. Strength is still increasing but not with the same feeling as when I was taking renvex so think I'm going to bump upto 80mg per day with the med tech ones.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some great progress so far mate. I've had a niggling hip/groin injury for a year or so now and just can't seem to shift it. Which is a shame as I really wanna start pushing some pbs on my squat, but holding me back. Hopefully for you though it will clear up soon.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Renvex was some good **** mate! Good stuff. I've been splitting mine 30mg am, 30mg pm. First thing I 'felt' was the back pumps after about 3/4 days I believe! Blood pressure is slightly up on what it was, well the top line is the bottom line has stayed the same! 137/74 when I last checked a couple of days ago. Been taking celery extract everyday though, along with vitamin d and omega oils, which all should help.
> 
> Good luck mate let me know how it goes.


Started at 30mg 2x day , but then read your first post which said all in one go so I switched to that. Then re-read everything and saw you mentioned splitting it, which is what I thought would been best in the first place , just ore to remember lol

Haven't felt the back pumps yet or any notable changes except that I've got a light headache constantly, which I think indicates rise in BP. Ordered celery seed and hawthorn berry of eBay so just waiting in those to arrive.

Been on 2700 cals this week and constantly feel full/bloated interested to see weight on the scales in Monday.

I'm sure you won't mind buying a whole load of new clothes if it helps show of the gains you been making ;-)


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> I'm sure you won't mind buying a whole load of new clothes if it helps show of the gains you been making ;-)


Deffo not mate haha! My first full week brought about the biggest gains 7lbs!!! Which shocked me lol! Probably a bit of water tho as I said. Seemed to have stabilized at 1 to 2 lbs a week now, another 3 weeks or so left to go.

My plan is to finish this cycle then hopefully keep most of what I've gained muscle wise after pct. Train naturally until after Christmas trying to gain a few more lbs of muscle then after Christmas start a cycle of anavar and cut to 9/10% bodyfat (I'm at 16/17% now) Then that's me. No more AAS. Wouldn't have the balls to inject I don't think and don't want to be constantly cycling the rest of my life anyway. Don't like that un natural juice head look that most people blow up on.

Tried to cut once in my life and ended up at about 13% bodyfat and lost a ****load of muscle in the process and that was despite doing everything by the book and slow dieting, hence the 'one more cycle of var' plan


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Deffo not mate haha! My first full week brought about the biggest gains 7lbs!!! Which shocked me lol! Probably a bit of water tho as I said. Seemed to have stabilized at 1 to 2 lbs a week now, another 3 weeks or so left to go.
> 
> My plan is to finish this cycle then hopefully keep most of what I've gained muscle wise after pct. Train naturally until after Christmas trying to gain a few more lbs of muscle then after Christmas start a cycle of anavar and cut to 9/10% bodyfat (I'm at 16/17% now) Then that's me. No more AAS. Wouldn't have the balls to inject I don't think and don't want to be constantly cycling the rest of my life anyway. Don't like that un natural juice head look that most people blow up on.
> 
> Tried to cut once in my life and ended up at about 13% bodyfat and lost a ****load of muscle in the process and that was despite doing everything by the book and slow dieting, hence the 'one more cycle of var' plan


Cutting is **** without some serious muscle underneath, but how can u build enough without getting fat or it taking 10 years!! same here until Christmas then not sure what to do after that. I'm dunno if it's cos I'm posted pics or not but I'm getting flamed on my log mate. You're younger and been training less than me lol. Maybe shouldn't have stuck pics up. Doesn't matter anyway as already started to we'll see where this experiment goes. Gives me more motivation now not to feck it up


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Mate, did your tbols look like this? Just checking they're the same.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes mate exactly the same is there a hologram sticker round the back?

Lol people are used to seeing fitness cover model bodies mate, the Internet has warped people perceptions of an average fella in the street.

Make sure you nail your diet and you'll see good gains, and they'll be a lot faster than if you wasn't on tbol, you'll feel better about yourself and people will notice aswell, at least that's all happens with me haha!!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah hologram on each tub just expected to feel something by now lol


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

You will mate, 7-10 days to really 'kick in'


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

any before/after pics?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> You will mate, 7-10 days to really 'kick in'


Cool, on day 8 now hoping it kicks in big time ;-). What day you on now? Have you upped the dose yet?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Think I'd had those back pumps by day 8 but everyone is different. Ur deffo using same gear I was. My back pumps have died off a bit now which is worrying as I said I've changed labs. I've bumped dose up to 75mg as don't feel as strong to me. Could be in my head as strength still going up

Day 27 today mate.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> any before/after pics?


I'll put some up when I finish cycle mate if I think it's worth it haha!! Bodyfat a little high to notice the real effect I think (16%ish) but I'll compare pics at the end.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Think I'd had those back pumps by day 8 but everyone is different. Ur deffo using same gear I was. My back pumps have died off a bit now which is worrying as I said I've changed labs. I've bumped dose up to 75mg as don't feel as strong to me. Could be in my head as strength still going up
> 
> Day 27 today mate.


If the increased dose doesn't make a difference You can always switch back to renvex if you know where to look online, but would mean extra expense :-|


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Another side kicked in today I think either that or I'm just knackered and need a rest!

Lethargy! Was absolutely goosed in the gym like I just could not be ****d to get the bar to start benching, could happily have lay down all night on the bench! Alas to say I did get through my training and strength was up on ALL lifts again. Was a very weird feeling having no energy but benching the most I've ever done in my life.

I did up dosage to 75mg maybe that has something to do with it, strength gains seem not as apparent anymore, I'm getting a rep or 2 more each training session whereas before it was 3 or 4 or weight increase every session.

Libido has also dropped a little, not enough to stop anything functioning but enough for me to notice.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

no harm giving yourself a rest till monday, you may be over training, its best to take a few days give the muscle time to recoup and grow

id be worried using an oral that long without some test along side

have two packs of tbol

2 x stanazol packs

7 x 10ml vials primo along with a ****load of 10 vials test enanthate and 10 vials prop all KALPA PHARMA

im just jabbing 200mg enanthate a wk at present and i find it keeps the size on great, just wait for the spring now to use the above

gonna get some ansomone HGH aswell to use for the next yr this month, its a quality HGH relative to expense

keep the log going im following as ive never used tbol before


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Haven't got the balls to pin mate (no pun intended!) bit of a f**got when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Another side kicked in today I think either that or I'm just knackered and need a rest!
> 
> Lethargy! Was absolutely goosed in the gym like I just could not be ****d to get the bar to start benching, could happily have lay down all night on the bench! Alas to say I did get through my training and strength was up on ALL lifts again. Was a very weird feeling having no energy but benching the most I've ever done in my life.
> 
> ...


I think this is what people warned us about mate when not adding test into the cycle. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse and you can still keep hitting the gym and eating enough. Proviron was suggested to me to help, but I'm already losing my hair so don't want it to all go too quickly


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> I think this is what people warned us about mate when not adding test into the cycle. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse and you can still keep hitting the gym and eating enough. Proviron was suggested to me to help, but I'm already losing my hair so don't want it to all go too quickly


Could be mate! If I keep getting stronger though I'll plough through, just under 3 weeks left of cycle. Me too mate ie hairloss, well I was, I've been on finasteride and minoxidil for about 7/8 years now haha!! Cant even tell I was losing it now.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Could be mate! If I keep getting stronger though I'll plough through, just under 3 weeks left of cycle. Me too mate ie hairloss, well I was, I've been on finasteride and minoxidil for about 7/8 years now haha!! Cant even tell I was losing it now.


I don't think my hair has thinned too much in the last 5 years, just been like this for a while now. Does that stuff just stop hair loss or is there some regrowth/thickening? Any sides to it too?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

200.5 lbs this morning. 1/2 a lb since last week. 'Smallest' weight increase since I started so kind of disappointed. (Although I did get a haircut haha) Wish I could've kept taking the renvex tbol tbh. Too late now. Kcals goingggggg up this week abit more than I usually would. Want at least 2 lb. Got to be careful wasit line doesn't start creeping up tho.

Back pumps are still there but a lot less severe than when I was on the renvex stuff. Had some other weird pumps throughout this week, lat and shoulder pumps whilst in work, aswell as the lethargy (was better yesterday was worse on Thursday) and slight libido loss. Nothing to have me worrying as I say but the med tech tabs must be something haha!

Had some quad cramps and calf cramps whilst stretching in bed too this morning!

Strength is still going up which is good news though it's slowed. I want more than a rep or 2 each session, could get that natty!

Time to up cals!


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Stopped and regrew for me mate, others it just stops depends how soon and how bad it is, no sides at all for me.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

How much you upping the cals too mate? I'm tempted by the hair stuff but don't fancy some of the sides I read people get


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> How much you upping the cals too mate? I'm tempted by the hair stuff but don't fancy some of the sides I read people get


3700 I'm thinking. Mate don't read the horror stories about finasteride it will convince you that it will happen to you, the mind is a very powerful thing. I started it and believed I would get no sides and Ive never had any in 8 years except hair regrown on crown and kept it ever since.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got home from back and biceps training!!

Backkkk in the game, felt like I was ON. It's been 2 weeks since I started medtech tbol and it felt like it kicked in today, dunno what the ****s going on but I'll go with it, could be var?? Back pumps coming back stronger but getting other random pumps aswell. Suppose next week will tell as I believe var has more strength increase than tbol?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> 3700 I'm thinking. Mate don't read the horror stories about finasteride it will convince you that it will happen to you, the mind is a very powerful thing. I started it and believed I would get no sides and Ive never had any in 8 years except hair regrown on crown and kept it ever since.


Cool, if I start to notice it going anymore then I won't hesitate to pick some up before it's too late!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Just got home from back and biceps training!!
> 
> Backkkk in the game, felt like I was ON. It's been 2 weeks since I started medtech tbol and it felt like it kicked in today, dunno what the ****s going on but I'll go with it, could be var?? Back pumps coming back stronger but getting other random pumps aswell. Suppose next week will tell as I believe var has more strength increase than tbol?


Sounds great dude I can't wait to get that feeling and at least it proves that your gear is working. I doubt it's bar more likely windy but if so then I reckon you'd know cos of the sides...


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Back pumps are deffo back 100%, been getting them giving the baby a bath! Big time! I must admit this is the exact same feeling as when the tbol first started 'working'

No idea why it's took 2 weeks to start because all I did was change labs so really it's the same compound? It should have just carried on as normal, this is the only thing what is making me think it could be a different compound because it's like I started again, that's what it felt like anyway but it's working again so I'm made up haha!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Back pumps are deffo back 100%, been getting them giving the baby a bath! Big time! I must admit this is the exact same feeling as when the tbol first started 'working'
> 
> No idea why it's took 2 weeks to start because all I did was change labs so really it's the same compound? It should have just carried on as normal, this is the only thing what is making me think it could be a different compound because it's like I started again, that's what it felt like anyway but it's working again so I'm made up haha!


I'm well jel mate (!) deadlifts this morning and still no back pumps! Grrrr.....


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> I'm well jel mate (!) deadlifts this morning and still no back pumps! Grrrr.....


Fingers crossed for you mate. Wish I could do deadlifts no chance with those pumps :-(


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

fell off the wagon temporarily yesterday and today.

Went out Sunday for a few 'pints' to wet the babies head with my brother in law just had baby last week ( well he didn't my sister did haha)

Didn't have any tbol as I knew I'd be drinking,

Well a few pints turned into being out from 1pm til 9pm when I got dragged home by the missus as she reminded me I was in work and I get stinking hangovers. Some ale was sunk, that's all I'll say as well as a few bits of columbian

So yeah I've felt ropey all day, haven't got close to Marcos for 2 days and ate **** basically. That maccies never tasted so good though.

Back in the game tomorrow.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> fell off the wagon temporarily yesterday and today.
> 
> Went out Sunday for a few 'pints' to wet the babies head with my brother in law just had baby last week ( well he didn't my sister did haha)
> 
> ...


I guess not that bad mate , I thought drinking on oral aas was a complete no no?

Haven't had a maccy d's for a long long time (prob not even this year) , so might have to treat myself one night over this cycle when I start seeing some real gains ;-)


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> I guess not that bad mate , I thought drinking on oral aas was a complete no no?
> 
> Haven't had a maccy d's for a long long time (prob not even this year) , so might have to treat myself one night over this cycle when I start seeing some real gains ;-)


Jury's out for one offs from what I've read, But as I say didn t take any as my liver wouldn't have been too happy I don't think! Wouldn't have went out only it was a special occasion!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Jury's out for one offs from what I've read, But as I say didn t take any as my liver wouldn't have been too happy I don't think! Wouldn't have went out only it was a special occasion!


Fair enough sounds like it was fi e then apart from the hangover lol. I think the one good thing about being on aas is that its making sure I don't have a drink at the weekend and ruining any progress


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hitting 3700 kcals easy and still feeling like so can fit more in!

Push training went well yesterday, stronger across most lifts except incline bench, could be because of Sunday and Monday's hangover, that ain't gonna happen again.

I have enough tbol to go for 8 weeks so that's what I've decided to do, so cycle will finish in exactly 3 weeks from now.

Good news is the 'lethargy' feeling I had has disappeared completely, maybe I was just tired through work as that particular day was a hard graft if I remember rightly!! Back to my usual self.

Random pumps still ongoing.

Bad news is I've really aggravated the leg injury I had, found out it's a hip flexor strain, and is going to need resting, can still do leg extension etc but really wanted to add some mass to my chicken legs and just haven't been able to train them as I hoped, could take 3-6 weeks to clear up! Gutted, absolutely wounded!!!


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

You can still kill your quads with extensions. You have to forget the usual 3 sets of 8-12 ideas most gym rats use and pump out decent reps utilizing negatives, rest-pause and holds etc till failure. You will be amazed. I did 4 work sets for quads tonight and walking like john wayne. 2 warm ups on hacks, 1medium work and one intense rest-paused pb set followed by a 15 rep warm up on ext then a 8/5 rest pause to follow. Not suggesting you do the hacks but I know if all I could do was extensions for a month I could make them work for me.

Atb


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Leg extension are what make it hardest to walk afterwards for me even if I am only doing a few sets. Can you not add in calf raises too? I would also add in my arm (especially bicep) exercises in place of your legs stuff, just for a week or too to try and give them a boost


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

lew007 said:


> You can still kill your quads with extensions. You have to forget the usual 3 sets of 8-12 ideas most gym rats use and pump out decent reps utilizing negatives, rest-pause and holds etc till failure. You will be amazed. I did 4 work sets for quads tonight and walking like john wayne. 2 warm ups on hacks, 1medium work and one intense rest-paused pb set followed by a 15 rep warm up on ext then a 8/5 rest pause to follow. Not suggesting you do the hacks but I know if all I could do was extensions for a month I could make them work for me.
> 
> Atb


Excellent! Will try that mate! Thanks.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Leg extension are what make it hardest to walk afterwards for me even if I am only doing a few sets. Can you not add in calf raises too? I would also add in my arm (especially bicep) exercises in place of your legs stuff, just for a week or too to try and give them a boost


Yes mate can still do calves of course basically just can't do anything that brings my knee close to my chest, squats, leg press. Will have to hammer extensions and leg curls for hammys then wreck my calves haha!


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

202.5 lbs this morning. 2 lbs gain from last week and total of 16lbs since I started! Found some measurements from about a month before I started the tbol cycle. Forgot I'd took them but it's a good reference point to use.

Gained 1 inch on arms

Gained 1 inch on calves

Neck has increased 0.75 inches

Waist has gone up 0.75 inches

My bodyfat was 17%, measured again yesterday using calipers and its 17.5%. Buzzing with that, 16lbs gained and body fat only gone up 0.5%???

Strength has slowed and nothing like I experienced when the tbol first kicked but still increasing nonetheless.


----------



## muad (Sep 21, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> 7 week oral only cycle not wise. I did a 7 week tbol only cycle 80mg per day 2 years ago and by week 6 I had no sex drive what so ever and recovery was far more problematic than my recent 20 weeks cycle.
> 
> I looked good though...
> View attachment 158634
> ...


what was ur recent cycle like?


----------



## muad (Sep 21, 2013)

1878 said:


> 202.5 lbs this morning. 2 lbs gain from last week and total of 16lbs since I started! Found some measurements from about a month before I started the tbol cycle. Forgot I'd took them but it's a good reference point to use.
> 
> Gained 1 inch on arms
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> 202.5 lbs this morning. 2 lbs gain from last week and total of 16lbs since I started! Found some measurements from about a month before I started the tbol cycle. Forgot I'd took them but it's a good reference point to use.
> 
> Gained 1 inch on arms
> 
> ...


Good work mate. You must be well chuffed with those results!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

muad said:


> what was ur recent cycle like?


Enjoyable but twice as long as it needed to be. Recovery was a roller coaster of ups and downs, thankfully I'm sound now.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

6 weeks in tomorrow, don't want it to end! Hehe

So apart from the pumps and one day were I suffererd from bad lethargy idsay so far side have been almost nil. Had a good session Sunday with the missus, no change at all in that department although I thought there would be.

Didn't meet macros last 2 days, probably under eat which is very rare for me, will be interesting to see if it has any effect on my strength later push session!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Great progress so far mate. I'm jealous! You been getting anymore comments from people then?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Great progress so far mate. I'm jealous! You been getting anymore comments from people then?


No more comments mate haha although it's nice when that happens. I'm not expecting much from last 2 weeks tbh I think the tbol has done what it's going to do!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> No more comments mate haha although it's nice when that happens. I'm not expecting much from last 2 weeks tbh I think the tbol has done what it's going to do!


Great stuff, soon on to the dreaded PCT haha! I am expecting you to be fine though as so far it's obs not caused any major shut down (nuts not shrunk?) so recovery should be fine.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Great stuff, soon on to the dreaded PCT haha! I am expecting you to be fine though as so far it's obs not caused any major shut down (nuts not shrunk?) so recovery should be fine.


Yes think I'll bounce back and recover fine mate, don't even feel shut down tbh. Strange how it effects different people. Everything feels normal down there and is working as it normally would, unless anything drastically changes in the next 2 weeks that is!


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you have a pic of the med tech Tbol?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

How you getting on mate? Hench as fawk?? ;-)


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

All done and dusted. Second day of nolva today.

Finished at a weight of 203lbs. So a +16.5 lbs gain!

Will get some pics up soon. Don't think it looks as good as it feels tbh haha! With being 6 foot 2 and bodyfat over 16% it's 'hard' to see quite what I have gained I think. But definately a great success.

Ps has anybody read the book 'anabolics' by William Llewellen? Top class read if you haven't. Highly recommend it.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Also I've had one push session yesterday since being 'off' was a little nervous haha! Incase I got stuck under the bar, was still strong felt good. Feel more sore today than usual and few little niggly injuries are creeping up, (pains in shoulder and back) good news is the hip flexor injury is on the mend!! Managed some leg presses last leg session without pain, gonna try some light squats next session.

May be time for a deload soon, just want to make sure I can keep what I've gained though.

Any tips on de loading after coming off anybody?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> All done and dusted. Second day of nolva today.
> 
> Finished at a weight of 203lbs. So a +16.5 lbs gain!
> 
> ...


A stone increase is always good ;-) do you reckon all muscle then?

Anything returned to normal yet from the nolvadex?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

From what I've read in pct the last thing you wanna do is deload, drop weights or cut cals. Keep eating and trying to lift as heavy as u can to maintain gains n strength (so I've heard), but seems to make sense


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> From what I've read in pct the last thing you wanna do is deload, drop weights or cut cals. Keep eating and trying to lift as heavy as u can to maintain gains n strength (so I've heard), but seems to make sense


Exactly mate! Just feel like my body has taken a battering! Pains and aches all over! But like you say and I have read must lift and eat as I have been doing!

A stone of muscle sounds nice doesn't it? Haha! I honestly don't know mate. Fat hasn't changed much so unless it's water it has to be muscle right?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully will work, second image was the day cycle started just over 8 weeks ago.

First image was 2 days ago end of tbol only cycle

Hate having 'long limbs' aka will never have bicep peak :-(


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Please don't post that I wasn't ready to take AAS. Maybe I wasn't but I decided to go with it and I'm more than happy with how it went.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Mate, I think you seen some pretty big changes in just 8 weeks. Maybe stick the pics side by side for easier comparison, but from what I can tell you've def got more solid and even dropped fat of your chest n waist. Arms look bigger, back looks wider too, so unless you've put on fat on your legs then I think you've had a pretty successful 'mild' cycle.

Nice one


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha! Be good if I could get some fat on my calves! They're a joke!

Cheers mate. 16lbs would look much more impressive on a smaller frame I guess but who'd want to be a 5 foot 8 manlet? Haha!!

How is your cycle coming along?

Plan now is to keep the strength I've gained and try not to gain too much fat. 2/3lbs per month of natty progress. Then around February maybe get on a var cycle and do a proper cut, get to 9-10% bodyfat. Lowest I've been is about 12/13% in my life.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Haha! Be good if I could get some fat on my calves! They're a joke!
> 
> Cheers mate. 16lbs would look much more impressive on a smaller frame I guess but who'd want to be a 5 foot 8 manlet? Haha!!
> 
> ...


Cycle still really not been doing much n I'm letting diet slip, but still getting some good protein in me.

Up plenty of pounds, but a little on my stomach. If I got results like you I'd be more than happy, but likewise I don't even feel shutdown or show any sides.

May look to go with test in the new year n see if the kiss u will do the pinning. Might throw in a little anavar too at the end so will be good to see how u get on!


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Shame that you haven't felt much mate. Strange that. Can't explain it! But the lbs tell a different story? It must be doing something!

Didn't feel terribly shut down at any point in my cycle really, which was good.

Yes, I'm thinking about test aswell, but I can't even put a contact lense in **** knows how I'll jab myself haha!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Shame that you haven't felt much mate. Strange that. Can't explain it! But the lbs tell a different story? It must be doing something!
> 
> Didn't feel terribly shut down at any point in my cycle really, which was good.
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking about test aswell, but I can't even put a contact lense in **** knows how I'll jab myself haha!


Def the food that's caused the rise in lbs. Think I'd prefer test as I like the odd drink every other weekend. Not sure about pinning so will have to get the missus to do it!


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Quick update. Wednesday is my last lot of nolva for pct, I feel fully recovered and back to normal of course I don't know 100% as not had bloods done. Have missed a couple of days of nolva too.

Didn't feel 'shutdown' on cycle but looking back I now have a bit of extra in libido department.

Been almost 3 weeks since cycle.

1st week I trained hard still and eat 3700 kcals. Despite this I lost 6 lbs down to 198 lbs probably water weight but freaked me out.

Injuries got worse (shoulder mainly.) so the second week a took a chance to deload and have a week off. Didn't drop any weight.

3rd week back in with a strong reborn focus, mad what a week off does.

Lost a little bit of strength 2.5kg each side on most lifts but well up on start of cycle lifts still.

Weighed this morning and I'm up to 199.25lbs. Feel strong and mentally spot on again.

Needed that week off, it worked wonders, can't see me losing anymore now after the initial 6lbs. Very pleased.


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

So 12.75lbs after pct is looking likely.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

1878 said:


> Alright fellas, going to do a cycle log of my oral tbol only cycle.
> 
> This is my first cycle been training for 2 years just about.
> 
> ...


Those 7 week tbol cycles (because you get 49 days worth outa three tubs and there is no way you're gonna pay for a 4th!).

Man after my own heart.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

1878 said:


> Quick update. Wednesday is my last lot of nolva for pct, I feel fully recovered and back to normal of course I don't know 100% as not had bloods done. Have missed a couple of days of nolva too.
> 
> Didn't feel 'shutdown' on cycle but looking back I now have a bit of extra in libido department.
> 
> ...


Good update mate. Glad it sounds like a pretty productive cycle. I'm very jealous you can eat that much n not put fat on like I do. ;-)

I'm on day 1 of PCT so dropping 6lbs of water weight would go down a treat.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Those 7 week tbol cycles (because you get 49 days worth outa three tubs and there is no way you're gonna pay for a 4th!).
> 
> Man after my own heart.


Can't have any left over. Too much temptation to dip into them every now n again ;-)


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm 10 days into an 8 week tbol only cycle, and now you should be 4-5 months post cycle, I just wondered if you could give me an update on how much of the weight you kept on, please?

I'm same height as you, started at 206 pounds, but only put 3 pounds on the first week. I'm at around 3200 cals a day, so thinking I might have to up that a bit to make the most of it. Like you though, I dont want to eat too much and just be putting fat on for the sake of it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sub97 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm 10 days into an 8 week tbol only cycle, and now you should be 4-5 months post cycle, I just wondered if you could give me an update on how much of the weight you kept on, please?
> 
> I'm same height as you, started at 206 pounds, but only put 3 pounds on the first week. I'm at around 3200 cals a day, so thinking I might have to up that a bit to make the most of it. Like you though, I dont want to eat too much and just be putting fat on for the sake of it.


You don't need calories per se to put on muscle, you just need sufficient protein and enough cals from other sources to make sure the protein isn't used for energy.

What's the point of doing a cycle and ending it covered in fat? There isn't any IMO.

Also some strange advice on PCT IMO. You shouldn't need clomid because tbol is mild in terms of androgens. Androgens shut you down, whereas tbol is more anabolic. There are degrees of suppression, it's not black and white, 100% or 0%.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks ba.

I'll see what I've managed to put on in tomorrow's weigh in, and adjust calories from there.

I'm going for nolva for PCT.


----------



## typhoon0 (Feb 8, 2015)

Anybody know if these are real?

Renvex Turniavex (Turinabol). Pills are blue with a line on one side and easily soften under saliva/ water. Pills come in a brown plastic tub with a sealed black lid and the Renvex label.


----------

